

No HN until I ship something - sgallant

HN, your my favorite thing about the web. But, I need to take some time to myself these days...Yes, I'm modifying my etc/hosts file to prevent us from running into each other.<p>I'll see you after I've shipped something.
======
Brewer
Maybe there isn't much reason to comment on this, but have you started working
on something already or are you starting from scratch?

------
veyron
If you use chrome, try out Stayfocusd:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/laankejkbhbdhmipfm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/laankejkbhbdhmipfmgcngdelahlfoji)

